# Clash of the Titans (2010)



## vampiregenocide (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks pretty damned epic. I <3 monsters so this is my kinda film.


----------



## MickD7 (Dec 18, 2009)

this looks cool they have a good cast lined up as well when i checked it out on imdb some time ago. hadnt actually seen the preview yet so cheers.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Dec 18, 2009)

Lookin' pretty.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 18, 2009)

Fucking lame sauce. I laughed all the way through the trailer when I saw it in the theater recently. I can't wait to _not_ see how they ruin this one.

Wake me up after Hollywood fires all these people who give the green light to all these remakes.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2009)

New Trailer!



The Kraken <3


----------



## Slayer89 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks pretty sick. I was just reading about this and thought, "Someone on ss.org had better already made a thread for this," haha. I mean, Sam Worthington + Liam Neeson? You have a Terminator Cyborg AND a Jedi. Holy shit!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 20, 2009)

I was a HUUUUUGE fan of the original movie, very much looking forward to seeing what they do with the remake. So far the trailer looks like it could be close, just updated with more current special effects. Color me excited!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't forget Liam Cunningham!







Great actor, I was pleased to notice him in this.

I know people often think that CGI laden remakes are crap, but this one looks great. You have some great actors and it looks beautiful.


----------

